# BBC radio Berkshire Today!



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you know
If anyone is interested, I am being interviewed on BBC radio Berkshire at 10am this morning with Anne Diamond.
I'll be telling my story about infertility and hoping to spread some awareness about this illness.

If anyone has anything they'd like me to try and cover then let me know.
Not sure how long I have on air but I really want to cover as much as I can so others understand the struggle.


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

thankyou for getting out there and talking about a subject that doesn't get much airtime. I find the media only want to cover the IVF success stories, which I think leaves people with the impression IVF is more succcessful than it actually is. It would be really good to talk about NHS funding. It is really worrying the number of local authorities  that are starting to withdraw funding for IVF.

Good luck

Xx


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm sure you'll be brilliant,  I listened to your last radio interview and thought you were great. 
Xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Awww thanks Margot & Franny.

Well, Here it is! Today's podcast on BBC radio Berkshire. If you missed it and were interested then the segment starts at 10 minutes into her broadcast in the below link. 
I'm glad both my feet didn't go in my mouth.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04xg2w1

It'll only be up for the next 28 days.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought you did brilliantly michimoo...

Really well spoken and calm! You did yourself proud!!

X


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

Tried a pm but your box is full.
Will try again later but well done!
You sounded honest and hopeful.
Big hugs x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tried to pm as well !!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Impressive interview, you gave a really good account of yourself, well done you!


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great interview Michimoo. You spoke so calmly and eloquently on such an emotional, personal subject. You were a great advocate for all of us on here. So much of what you said rung true. I can't wait to read your book. 

x


----------

